#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-25
<Beretta021> ?
<Beretta021> ja imam samo 5 komada
<Beretta021> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-26
<longloney> pozdrav
<longloney> jel ima nekoga?
<longloney> jel ima nekoga?
<longloney> pozdrav, jel ima nekog?
<ivanblago> poz, vidi koliko naroda :)
<longloney> :D
<longloney> da, bilo je toliko isto i danas, ali se niko nije javio
<longloney> ivanblago:
<longloney> kako si?
<longloney> :)
<ivanblago> nije lose
<ivanblago> hvala, vi kako te?
<longloney> sve je super dok nisu one vrucine
<longloney> :D
<longloney> ivanblago: jel se razumes u zvuk na linux-u?
<ivanblago> umem da slusam :) lepe zvukove
<ivanblago> jel problem neki iskrsao sa zvukom?
<longloney> i ja isto tako, nego.. jel se razumes u konfigurisanje ako nesto ne krene kako bi trebalo?
<longloney> pazi, zvuk imam i radi super, ali...
<ivanblago> zavisi sta, ja imam nesrecu da kom mene uvek sve radi
<ivanblago> ali..
<longloney> kada restartujem masinu, zvuk se sam poveca do nepodnosljive buke i moram brzo da samnjim
<longloney> sveza je instalacija ubuntu 10.04
<longloney> ali to mi se odavno ponavlja
<longloney> hahahahah "ja imam nesrecu da kom mene uvek sve radi" dobar si :D
<longloney> ivanblago: jel si tu?
<ivanblago> pa da, zato ne mogu nista da naucim
<longloney> lol
<ivanblago> pa sta se cuje kada moras brzo da smanjis
<longloney> pazi, cuje se muzika koju pustim, ali se pojaca bez mog znanja-diranja
<longloney> jel razumes?
<ivanblago> da
<longloney> i onda moram da smanjim sto pre jer je preglasno.
<ivanblago> kakvi su zvucnici, da li imaju svoj sistem za regulisanje zvuka
<longloney> i kada smanjim i restartujem racunar, opet se pojaca do buke
<longloney> nije do zvucnika. imam trosistemske sharp koji su povezani na pojacalo. mislim da je to nesto do programa, kao neki bug
<ivanblago> izgleda da je bug, upravo sam pronasao jedan slican , samo da proverim nesto
<longloney> u, super. gde si pronasao?
<longloney> jel si ti rus btw?
<ivanblago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/204536
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 204536 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "sound volume always resets to 100% after reboot" [Low,Fix released]
<ivanblago> ne nisam rus
<longloney> da, da. ovo je slicno skoro isto kao i kod mene. :(
<longloney> i kada ce to da se resi?
<longloney> jel lubotu3 bot?
<ivanblago> samo 10 ljudi je pogodjeno, a vidim da pise da se kod nekog javilo isto i u mavericku
<longloney> heheh. verovatno mnogi nisu prijavili
<longloney> kako to da resim?
<ivanblago> potrazi na netu Ubuntu SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<longloney> jel moram da cekam na njih (zajednicu) ili mogu to sam?
<ivanblago> postoji deo koji se odnosi na 10.04
<longloney> lubotu3: jel si tu, ovaj link koji si mi poslao nije u vezi sa tekstom koji si napisao
<lubotu3> longloney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crax0> hi
<StephenS> hi
<Stefan31> ola
<crax0> ole
<Stefan31> crax0 sta se radi? :)
<crax0> Prelistavam koji power metal , Å¡ta ima kod tebe :)
<Stefan31> kod mene samo muke i problemi :(
<Stefan31> jel znas mozda kako da osposobim orion internet na ubuntu?
<crax0> Å ta je to wireless , adls ?
<crax0> sl
<Stefan31> adsl, ali je preko modema
<Stefan31> a ne rutera
<crax0> USB modem ?
<Stefan31> yeah :)
<crax0> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Sezampro-ADSL-Usb-modem-na-ubuntu-Kako
<crax0> Here :)
<Stefan31> danke :)
<Stefan31> uvek zaboravim na google
<crax0> :D
<Stefan31> jos jedno pitanje
<Stefan31> jel moze?
<crax0> pitaj :)
<Stefan31> na svim mogucim forumima postoje teme tipa "Koja je distirbucija najbolja"
<Stefan31> pa da pitam i tebe :)
<Stefan31> imam mint 11, ubuntu 11.04 i openSuse 11.4
<Stefan31> sve sam ih probao preko vbox-a
<Stefan31> ali sad bi trebalo da se odlucim za neki od njih
<Stefan31> a meni je sve to isti djavo :)
<Anpu> a ti onda "eci peci pec"
<crax0> Pa moj li?ni izbor ti je Arch linux
<crax0> a od ove tri , je realno ubuntu
<crax0> A ako ko pita Å¡to arch , Arch prvenstveno zbog pacmana . Stojim iza toga da bolji packet menager ne postoji
<Stefan31> kako sam shvatio sve distribucije mogu da izgledaju isto, ako koriste isti desktop environment  :) (kde ili gnome)
<crax0> Pa ne baš , one mogu da izledaju samo spolja isto / sli?no. Ako si na to mislio ...
<crax0> Plus imaš ti još dosta okruženja , nave osi možda dva najglobalnija ,ili najpoznatija ... :)
<Stefan31> dobro znaci kazes ubuntu da instalisem :)
<Stefan31> jel ovu poslednju verziju (11.04) ili neku stariju (koja je mozda stabilnija ili tako nesto)?
<crax0> Eh , ja sam poslednju koristio ?inimi se 10.10 , tak oda mene ne pitaj , instaliraj koju želiš
<crax0> :)
<Stefan31> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-27
<StephenS> !+
<Beretta021> o/
 * Beretta021 off
<longloney> pozdrav
<longloney> jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> poz jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<IrieTux> Pozdrav svima,  da li neko zna jel postoji jos debian srbija forum,  bio je na adresi :http://exit.fsnserbia.org/debian/
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за постављање исписа из терминала. | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Посетите нашу веб презентацију http://ubuntu-rs.org
<KorisnikK> Ima li nekog
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-28
<StephenS> nema
<pure|d> jel ima nekog?
<dragon1967> ima li koga
<dragon1967> imam problem sa fontom u open office
<dragon1967> ima li koga
<pure|d> poz
<pure|d> jel ima nekog?
<StephenS> hey hi what you doin, its weezy f baby.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-29
<Topi88> Pozzzz svima
<Topi88> :D
<Topi88> Ima koga?
<promis> aha
<Topi88> pormis :D
<Topi88> promis :D
<promis> Ja
<Topi88> da li neko koristi wifi usbe tp link antenu?
<Topi88> usb*
<promis> pojasni malo to usb antena
<Topi88> ne znam koja je krajnja dužina usb za antenicu da ne kupujem bzv
<Topi88> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=TL-WN422G&cat=WLS
<Topi88> evo link
<promis> to nije usb antena ;)
<promis> to je usb wifi mrežna karta
<promis> zbunjuje kada se nešto ne nazove onako kako treba
<promis> koliko metra ti treba?
<Topi88> A ono tako je zovu ovde. Pa ono ne ispod 10 m
<Topi88> mada bi i duže odgovaralo
<promis> ne zovu je tako tu pogledaj pažljivije "Adapter w/4dBi Antenna" 					
<promis> Adapter sa 4 dbi antenom
<Topi88> aha da da upravu si.
<promis> Å¡ta si mislio usb kabal ili antenski kabal?
<Topi88> na usb kabal
<Topi88> ono znam da gubi snagu što je duži
<Topi88> ali koja je granica
<promis> pa ne znam onda. Mislim da sam video neke primere za do 5m
<Topi88> aha, i ja isto
<promis> ne znam za preko 10m
<promis> jel imaš taj kabal već?
<Topi88> Pa ništa uzeću jedan od 5 m
<Topi88> ima već od 1m
<Topi88> pa ćemo videti
<promis> mislio sam ako imaš taj kabal koji je 10m da staviš flesh na kraju pa da vidiš da li radi
<promis> Inače ja imam tu karticu i radi kako treba
<Topi88> A nemam, palniram danas da kupim
<Topi88> ma pitaću
<promis> kabal je oko 1m
<Topi88> lepo tamo gde sma kupio antenicu
<Topi88> sam*
<promis> postoje razlike za tu karticu u odnsu na koja je verzija
<promis> nije isti čip
<promis> ali čini mi se da sada i rev 1 i rev 2 rade
<promis> ja imam rev 1
<Topi88> Aha, pa ne znam sad akoj je rev
<Topi88> ali je ista kao ova na linku koj sam ti posalo
<Topi88> poslao*
<promis> heh, pa isto izgledaju obe
<promis> ali se čip unutra razlikuje
<promis> piše ti na kutiji koji je rev.
<Topi88> Ma ja se od skoro bakćem sa ovim wifi
<Topi88> aha pogledaću
<promis> u ostalom, da li si je probao jel radi?
<Topi88> radi radi
<Topi88> probao sam je
<Topi88> na laptopu
<Topi88> tu mi je win 7
<Topi88> a na ovaj komp mi je ubuntu
<promis> a, mislio sam na ubuntu
<Topi88> pa gledaj
<promis> da li radi na ubuntu
<Topi88> prijavljuje mi signal
<Topi88> tj
<Topi88> pokazuje mi opcije za konektovanje
<Topi88> nego slab mi je u toj prostoriji signal
<Topi88> pa se ne konektuje
<promis> aha, vidi mreže ali se ne povezuje?
<Topi88> da da
<Topi88> proverio sam to sa laptopom
<Topi88> neće ni na njemu
<promis> dobro, onda radi kartica.
<Topi88> Ali interesanto je to da je Ubuntu odmah prepoznao kraticu
<Topi88> bez drajvera
<Topi88> karticu*
<promis> pogledaj ako te ne mrzi koja je rev. čisto da znam
<promis> verovatno je rev. 2
<Topi88> e nisam kod kuće
<promis> Pa ubuntu ima u sebi drajvere
<promis> tj Linux kernel ih ima
<promis> ne može bez drajvera, naravno
<Topi88> aha ja od pre neki dan prvi put koristim neki Linux
<promis> ali su već uključeni u Kernel za tu karticu
<Topi88> i baš mi se sviđa
<Topi88> sreća
<promis> drajveri su već u kernelu za nju, a firmver dolazi sa ubuntuom
<Topi88> pošto bi baš imao zezancije da instaliram, nađem drivere za karticu
<promis> pa znaš kako. Uvek se kupuje ono za šta se provereno zna da radi sa Linux kenrelom, ili još bolje sa konkretnom distribucijom
<Topi88> Da to jeste. Pa ono ja sam išao na to da kao radi na linux radi a ako ne koristim ga ovamo na laptop
<radak> tl-wn722n, imam tu usb karticu, uvjek je automatski ubuntu prepoznaje
<Topi88> radak kako se pokazala ta kratica?
<Topi88> kartica*
<Topi88> ?
<radak> ja licno nemam nikakav problem sa njom
<radak> radi
<Topi88> Ekstra
<radak> probao sam je na vise distroa, i svi su je vidjeli osim Debiana
<radak> mislim po samom startu
<Topi88> aha
<Topi88> ne znam, nisam se susretao sa tim sistemima
<radak> na Ubuntu radi, tebi je to bitno
<Topi88> da da
<Topi88> Ubuntu je zmaj
<Topi88> pokušao sma xp da instalirma na taj komp
<Topi88> i nema Å¡anse
<Topi88> kao da je alergičan
<Topi88> na njega
<Topi88> xD
<Topi88> I lepo ajde ja da probam Ubuntu
<Topi88> i evo radi kao sat
<radak> bices zadovoljan
<Topi88> Samo sada da uspostavim konekciju kako bi update Ubuntu i doda kodeke za mp3 i avi
<radak> koliko ti je daleko izvor signala
<radak> ja mogu najvise do 50m, sve ostalo je upitno
<Topi88> E radak to nemam pojma, ne znam kako da ocenim
<radak> jesi li uspostavio konekciju
<Topi88> nisam kod kuće, biću kasnije.
<radak> ok
<Topi88> Znaš neku foru ili
<Topi88> ?
<radak> ne znam sta me pitas
<Topi88> Pa pitaš me da li sam uspuostavio konekicju, reko sam da nisam. Pa sam mislio da li imaš neku foru da odrediš daljinu?
<radak> ma ja sam to od oka, imam veliko dvoriste, pa znam otprilikeudaljenosti
<Topi88> aa ok
<radak> a toliki mi domet i rutera
<Topi88> :D
<dungodung> sta ima?
<Topi88> Hello dung...
<dungodung> konichiwa
<Topi88> evo laganica
<Topi88> :D
<dungodung> laganica? XD
<Topi88> koniiiichiwaaaa ,,TAXI"
<Topi88> da da
<dungodung> jao, opet mi se ne radi :S
<dungodung> dalibore o/
<Ddpbf> \o/
<Ddpbf> данас гугл+ постаје доступан свима?
<Topi88> Ne znam , ja ga imam već mesec dana
<Topi88> hoćeš pozivnicu
<Topi88> ?
<Ddpbf> ма ја га имам и више
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> само питам пошто су највљивали да је 31.
<Ddpbf> аааа о
<Ddpbf> мало сам побркао календар
<Ddpbf> :)
<Topi88> nema veze,poruka skapirana
<promis> loš je taj kalendar na KDE
<Ddpbf> Topi88: имаш проблем са резолуцијом
<Ddpbf> xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:'
<Ddpbf> куцај то у терминалу
<Ddpbf> па касније подеси резолуцију у грубу
<Ddpbf> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ddpbf> *gksudo gedit /etc/grub/default
<Ddpbf> тамо подеси резолуцију да одговара испису од команде
<Topi88> rezolucijom?
<Ddpbf> да
<Topi88> ne kapiram, na šta misliš?
<tom5> ima li koga
<promis> on
<promis> o
<nikolam> ZFS ROOT:
<nikolam> https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<nikolam> Zfs on Linux (znači modul jezgra, nije ZFS-FUSE)
<nikolam> Dok svi čekamo da Btrfs "poraste"... ;)
<Githzerai> z
<nikolam> Uzgrad, ZFS kao root može da koristi i FreeBSD kao i OpenIndiana/Illumos (Solaris)
<Githzerai> nikolam: zfs je i potekao sa Solarisa. ;)
<nikolam> Githzerai, jeste. I onda je otvoren pod CDDL koji "trpi" mesanje sa svakakvim kodom.
<nikolam> I do sad je bio samo zfs-fuse, kojije super radio ali malo sporije
<nikolam> sad jos nije gotov ali linuks Zfs modul je bas bas upotrebljiv
<nikolam> Naravno, ne moze se distribuiradi "u kutiji" na Linuks instalacionim diskovima ali se moze primeniti/prevesti iz koda posle toga
<nikolam> I tako zivi CD, doda se PPA, namesti se disk i .. Voila
<nikolam> Slobodni razvoj ZFS je ionako sad multiplatformski, Illumos kao osnova ne-oracle Soalrisa
<nikolam> FreeBSD ionako ne bi imao nista bolje da nemaju ZFS sad.
<nikolam> Fedora ima vec neko vreme podrsku za Btrfs, gde se unapredjenje sistema radi tkao sto se prvo napravi "snimak" (snapshot) i onda se unapredjenej radi tkao da prethodno stanje sistema ostaje gde jeste.
<nikolam> Zfs i OpenSolaris/OpenIndiana to rade pod normalno godinama
<nikolam> ja na primer imam na prenosniku negde ... 7 razlicitih izdanja Opensoalrisa/Soalrisa express/openIndiana na istom disku i particiji
<nikolam> A da ne pominjem transparentnu kompresiju, pisanje po disku kao transakcije, SCRUB proveru povrsine diska..
<nikolam> Imas 1000 korisnika sa na primer 700MB .ISO slikom u svakom direktorijumu od njih.
<nikolam> Pod ZFS 1000 tih direktorijuma ako se naprave kloniranjem, zauzimaju i dalje.. samo 700MB
<nikolam> Radi pegled na nivou blokova podataka.
<Anpu> vr'
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<maletaski> zz
<nikolam> hi
<promis> Pitao me komšija, pre neki dan, za koliko para bih mu instalirao "sedmicu"?
<promis> rekao sam mu da nemam to, ali mogu za džabe da mu instaliram Linux.
<maletaski> :D
<promis> a on mi je rekao: jel to neki antivirus?
<maletaski> lol
<promis> Rekao sam mu da nije, nego ceo operativni sistem, koji je legalan i besplatan
<promis> i da etvo već koristim 3 godine
<promis> rekao je. Razmisli će.
<maletaski> aha znači ima nade :)
<Milos_SD> nema
<promis> ma da
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> sigurno
<maletaski> lol
<promis> to je bio elegatni način da ga se otarasim
<promis> ;)
<maletaski> ahahahahha
<maletaski> đes komšo :D
<Milos_SD> sta bi bilo da je pristao? :P
<maletaski> pa ništa morao bi da instalira :D
<Anpu> ali bez antivirusa
<maletaski> ahahahhaha
<Milos_SD> ma, kakvi bez AV-a bre... pa, da cim otvori home page dobije virus
<Milos_SD> :D
<promis> pa ono, instalirao bih mu
<promis> odnosno video bih kako radi živi cd
<promis> pa bih onda odlučio
<maletaski> jel neka starija mašina?
<promis> neki novi toshiba laptop
<promis> bio mu je u kesi
<Milos_SD> ako je sa nvidia grafikom, to ne bi bilo lepo iskustvo
<Milos_SD> :)
<maletaski> aha to Å¡iba ko ludo :D
<promis> zatekao me u hodniku
<maletaski> znači bio prepad :D
<promis> aha
<promis> pazi, čak sam i pomislio da odložim putovanje taj dan ako se pojavi i kaže da može
<maletaski> ajoj
<promis> ali nije se pojavio
<Milos_SD> maletaski, el si video sto sutra u SD-u ima neko predavanje ili sta vec od strane piratske partije?
<promis> Milos_SD: što misliš da bi bilo loše iskustvo sa nvidiom?
<maletaski> jok bre
<maletaski> gde?
<Milos_SD> bice price o Linuxu, i instalirace ljudima Linux na kompove koje donesu
<Milos_SD> :)
<maletaski> a gde će da bude?
<Milos_SD> http://www.sdcafe.rs/vest/1824/Privatnost-na-Internetu
<Milos_SD> Kancelarija za mlade
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> promis, zbog Optimus-a
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> maletaski, ovde imas malo opsirnije
<Milos_SD> http://piratskapartija.com/blog/2011/07/27/smederevo-30-jul-radionica-privatnost-na-internetu/
<Milos_SD> :)
<maletaski> aha to kod njih u kralja petra ?
<Milos_SD> da
<Anpu> u je koji program
<Anpu> jos samo da krenu da ugradjuju lavlju kandzu na kompove
<maletaski> Milos_SD,  jel dolaziš
<Milos_SD> mozda
<maletaski> ja ću da odem
<Milos_SD> ako ne budem zauzet
<nikolam> samo legalno :)
<maletaski> ma će da nađem vremena za toliko
<Milos_SD> kad ce vec jednom taj 3.1-rc1 :D
<maletaski> lol
<nikolam> Ja sam skoro stavljao freebsd na neki P2-233 sa 64Mb RAM, jer FDD sa DSL Linux nije hteo da se podigne and Debian nije hteo da vidi server preko mreže.
<nikolam> Nvidia ima DOBRU podršku (u zatvorenoj podršci) za starije grafičke njihove.
<nikolam> za razliku od AMD, koji samo "baci" podršku za starije grafičke posle nekog vremena..
<nikolam> I onda slobodna podrška koja je duplo sporija.
<Milos_SD> nikolam, cak su skoro izbacili nove drajvere koji podrzavaju nove kernele i xserver
<Milos_SD> :)
<nikolam> da video sam Milos_SD :)
<nikolam> jedina frka kod nvidije je što grafike njene troše više STRUJE za istu brzinu.
<Milos_SD> samo jos Optimus da podrze
<Milos_SD> :)
<maletaski> ova moja je ko aždaja
<nikolam> AMD bi trebalo da je mnogo bolji sa slobodnom podrškom.. ali ne ide to baš tako kako bi trebalo
<maletaski> pola napajanja ode samo za nju
<nikolam> nvidia ima i drajvere za Solaris. A shodno koliko dugo to čudo ne mrdaju sa servera i na stabilan API za razliku od Linuksa, nije ni čudo da im nije teško da je održavaju. Ali samo za x86, ne i za SPARC
<nikolam> maletaski, isto je i kod AMD kod novih grafika što se tiče napajanja, ali samo što AMD troši manej struje za ISTU brzinu
<maletaski> aha
<nikolam> Milos_SD, koje predavanje
<Milos_SD> ?
<Milos_SD> procitaj lepo sve... dao sam dva linka
<Milos_SD> ;)
<promis> Ovaj optimus, on je samo na karticama za Laptopove?
<nikolam> aha
<promis> neki "kralj" sa glavnog foruma: I do like gnome but sometimes i just find it a bit boring to look at if im using my computer for a long time!
<promis> To mu je razlog da instalira Kubuntu-desktop
<nikolam> promis, :) Pa šta ćeš, dosadilo čoveku :)
<promis> pa mislim, on kao da samo gleda ikone i dekoraciju prozora
<promis> a ne u ono Å¡to radi
<promis> ja kad radim, ja i ne primećujem dekoraciju
<promis> mogu da furam i JWM, ako ne i nešto još gore
<nikolam> ako se malo bolje razmisli, to i gledaš po ceo dan
<nikolam> na primer, kad je GNOM bio BRAON i ružan, ja nisam mogao da smislimd a to koristim pa sam odmah koristio Xfce. A i manje mi je trošio na prvoj mašini pa sam nastaivo po inerciji.
<nikolam> aha ok.
<promis> Jel neko raspakivao novi 64bit flashplayer iz tar.gz-a
<promis> sad imaju i neki fajlovi da se stave u /isr
<promis> u /usr
<promis> ne znam da li to treba, ima neki profram flash-properties
<Anpu> ja sam onomad skinuo 64 tar.gz i bejase samo .so fajl
<Anpu> (prosle nedelje da budem precizan)
<promis> ja skinuo upravo sad
<nikolam> meni ovde fleš 10.3 r181 koji je taj?
<nikolam> about:plugins u pregledaču
<promis> 11.0 d1
<nikolam> Ja samo znam da ovaj stari sa FF5 pravi probleme na nekim porno stranama sa videom. Pa sam i dalje na FF3
<promis> znam gde je nego ne može da se kopira tekst ;)
<nikolam> Nije da sam išao mnogo, samo da testiram :)
<promis> Pustio sam neki HD sa youtubea
<promis> Å¡ta znam rekao bih da radi dobro
<promis> mada je spucao jezgro na 100%
<Githzerai> [21:57] <nikolam> Ja samo znam da ovaj stari sa FF5 pravi probleme na nekim porno stranama sa videom. Pa sam i dalje na FF3
<Githzerai> kojim pa da izbegavam? :)
<Githzerai> ako lepo blociraš spam sa strana sve radi kako treba . ;)
<nikolam> Githzerai, ma jok, imam ja i noscript i flashblock. Al sam video zezao.  Stavio sam FF5 iz PPA, sve regularno.
<nikolam> pa sam se vratio na podrazumevani u LTS
<Githzerai> koja grafa?
<nikolam> slobodna AMD podrška uz integrisani x1250 (690G matična)
<nikolam> na 64bit LTS 10.04
<Githzerai> Huh, tu zeki
<nikolam> Kažem, verovatno treba noviji fleš uz FF5
<Githzerai> malo stariji drm, i standardne boljke radeona
<nikolam> a možda i jeste grafa
<nikolam> Ne znam, meni je takvih stvari muka. Svi se ponašamo kao obični Vindovs korisnici.
<Githzerai> bre cepao sam fleš sadržaj na Nvidia 8500 sa VDPAU i leti bolje nego obični filmovi u mplyaeru :)
<nikolam> Zar nije Linus davno rekao da "svi pravi ljudi" pišu i debaguju samo svoju podršku za hardver ;)
<Githzerai> suva istina :)
<promis> Githzerai: kad se vraćaš na "posao" pa da doteramo ovu novu sivu temu?
<Githzerai> promis: It's weekend. I don't know you. You do not exist. It's weekend.
<Githzerai> Pušćajte me bar do prvog da se odmorim od omora. :)
<promis> Nisam te ništa terao samo pitam.
<Githzerai> promis: samo ti piši zamerke i ideje za temu, pa dostavi tih 6 rolni toalet papaira...
<Githzerai> al molimte posle prvog... :)
<promis> zapisao sam već par komada
<promis> dobro, neću da te gnjavim oko toga
<promis> nism ni mislio
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-30
<promis> forum amurit din nou
<promis> a ja mislio githz na odmoru
<radak> :)
<promis> izgleda da je prokisnuo oblak
<sredoje> Sta ciniti kada update zakuca ?
<sredoje> koristim kubuntu 11.04
<Topi88> Ćaos svima. Pozz radak
<sredoje> i zakucalo mi je kod instaliranja paketa koji se zove icedtea-netx
<ivanblago> sredoje: sta mu dodje tacnije to update zapuca?
<sredoje> pa jednostavno kao da je zakovao, stao je sta installom a nije zavrsio proces instaliranja
<ivanblago> a da uradiš update terminalom, pa daš ako ispiše neku grešku, postavi ovde ispis http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<sredoje> sad cu probati
<ivanblago> ajd
<promis> vaskrsao je forum
<Topi88> ee promic ćaoos
<promis> iscedio se oblak
<Topi88> pormis*
<ivanblago> promis: ima pola sata :)
<promis> shift+ins=ctrl+v
<promis> slučajno otkrih
<sredoje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655073/
<promis> Å¡ta je pisalo dalje?
<sredoje> nista
<sredoje> izbaci mi ponovo da mogu da koristim terminal
<sredoje> ono
<promis> pa dobro, neke riznice nisu dostupne, to nije problem
<promis> Jel možd imaš neki problem sa dpkg?
<promis> neće da radi sinaptic ili slično?
<sredoje> nece da radi iz KPM
<sredoje> zakovala je instalacija kod jednog paketa
<sredoje> i ja sam cekao ali se nista nije desilo
<sredoje> onda sam uradio sudo apt-get update i upgrade a tamo i KPM-u mi pokazao da ima jos nekih paketa
<promis> a jel updejt manager kaže da ima nešto da se ažurira?
<sredoje> pa on kaze da ima
<promis> i kad ga pustiš šta biva?
<promis> daj nam ustvari ispis od pt'get upgrade
<promis> apt-get upgrade
<sredoje> sve je ok
<sredoje> 0 0 0 0
<sredoje> sad je ok ali mi je bilo sumljivo
<sredoje> jer
<sredoje> ja upravo nemam pojma sta se dogodilo ali dobro
<promis> zdravo Topi88
<promis> malo kasnim
<promis> :D
<sredoje> ova je bila situacija, ja preko KPM-a instaliram update , on zakoci kod gore navedenog. Nakon toga odradim update/upgrade, odmah nakon toga mi KPM pokazuje da ima jos paketa koji cekaju da budu instalirani.
<sredoje> i na kraju je sve ok
<sredoje> ali je meni sve to sumljivo
<promis> ne koristim kubuntu pa ne znam Å¡ta je KPM, ali ostali verovatno znaju
<sredoje> sry
<sredoje> lupam ja
<sredoje> KpackageKit
<sredoje> moja greska
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HazquQ8doZI#t=552s
<promis> lepo svedočenje
<Topi88> Jaoo izgubila mi se ikonica koja pokazuje da li sam konektovan na wi fi :(
<Topi88> Da li zna neko kako da je opet namestim?
<promis> da li ti je nestao ceo network manager ikona ili se samo promenila iz wifi u kabal? Topi88
<stefaca> imam pitanjce vezano za 64bitni sistem i iskustva koja vi imate sa tim tipom sistema
<stefaca> pitanje bi bilo: da ili ne za bitni sistem
<nikolam> stefaca, sve radi na 64 bita kako treba. Ta;ka
<nikolam> jer za više od 4GB memorije ionako je 64 bita jedino normalno
<stefaca> ne da li radi od programa. vec da li se oseti neka razlika u brzini rada samog sistema
<nikolam> sigurno se oseti
<stefaca> 2GB rama imam
<nikolam> pogledaj testove po internetu
<nikolam> ja držim 64 bita od 2007. Sa 2 GB
<nikolam> Jedino 64 bita troši više memorije
<nikolam> Ako ćeš širiti sigurno memoriju, udri 64 bita
<stefaca> to bi bilo sledece pitanje
<stefaca> koliko je to vise?
<stefaca> tipa dignes sistem i koliko jede ram?
<ivanblago> ja koristim duže vreme 64bit, jedini razlog je ram memorija , što se tiče brzine ne primećujem veliku razlikku, ali testovi na netu govore u korist brzine...
<nikolam> tipa uzmi živi CD pa probaj sam. Zavisi od okruženja, Gnom ili KDE ili Xfce...
<stefaca> gnome. lajavi gnomovac :D
<nikolam> sa 32 ćeš uštedeti na potrošnji memorije za programe
<nikolam> ako se nećeš širiti preko 4GB
<nikolam> i izgubićeš malko na brzini.
<stefaca> sigurno necu jos da sirim
<stefaca> masina je sa atom procesorom i330
<nikolam> Kako hoćeš. Ali u današnje vreme 64 bita je standard. Čak i vindovsovci vrte 64 bita. A linuks ono ima 64 bita pa.. poodavno.
<stefaca> http://usa.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1201N_Seashell/
<ivanblago> 32bitni sistem i 4GB osakati za znatni udeo, pa bude 3 i kusur GB
<nikolam> ivanblago, ne znam da li i na linuksu ima manjka. mislim da na odgovarajuci nacin nema. Ali sigurno ne moze aplikacija jedna jedina da na 32 bita se prositi mnogo preko 3 i nesto giga
<nikolam> ok, za atom i 2 giga, udri 32 bita ako se nećeš širiti ni skoro.
<nikolam> Al pitanje je i za namenu mašine
<ivanblago> nikolam:naravno da neće jedna aplikacija, ali čemu više ako sistem ne registruje, ne mogu da se setim ali mislim da je u pitanju 3,25GB na 32bit
<stefaca> masina je kucna upotreba. muzika, film, malko worpress
<stefaca> nista mnogo zahtevno
<stefaca> eclipse i malo jave
<stefaca> nije server pa da mi treba nesto posebno od zahteva
<stefaca> ali me interesuje koliko vama ram ode samo pri paljenju masine?
<stefaca> mislim, malko mije haoticno da recimo ode 700mb na gnome
<stefaca> meni sad sistem zausme manje od 200MB kad se upali
<stefaca> OK je posle kad krenem da palim programe i logicno je da se i ram potrosi
<promis> 450MB
<stefaca> gnome?
<promis> da
<stefaca> znaci, jace nego 2x vise
<stefaca> u majku mu
<stefaca> a koliko ukupno rama imas?
<promis> ovde 2GB
<stefaca> a onde :D
<stefaca> onda bi ja mogao komotno da probam 64bit
<promis> trenutno mi zauzeto 1GB
<stefaca> a sta radi od rpograma?
<promis> firefox, java ukupno 400MB
<stefaca> meni radi opera sa par taba upaljena, krusader, konzola, foobar preko wine-a, skype
<stefaca> i sve to 650MB zauzelo
<stefaca> pitam sve ovo cisto da uporedim potrosnju
<promis> vlc 38 pidgin 34 audacious2 34 plugin-coontainer 32 nautilus 29 metacity 18 applet.py 12 panel 9 clock 8...
<stefaca> ajde ti kao stari znalac reci dal da roknem 64?
<stefaca> racunar je gore negde u linku
<promis> java 285 firefix-bin 277
<stefaca> asus 1201n
<nikolam> ako neces siriti memoriju, 32. Ako hoces 64. prosto.
<promis> ako te ne mrzi da reinstaliraš rokni
<stefaca> u skorije vreme ne planiram sirenje rama :(
<promis> realno nema potrebe
<stefaca> tako da vozi aco 32bit
<promis> meni rendering brže radi na 64bit pa kao imam vajde
<promis> lično furam svuda 64bit
<stefaca> ja nesto ne sljaka zahtevne aplikacije
<stefaca> render uradim jednom u 3 meseca
<stefaca> i to neke plocice za elektroniku
<stefaca> mada i to mi uradi relativno brzo
<promis> Šta znam, recimo za 2+GB može 64bit
<promis> za manje od 1GB bolje 32bit
<stefaca> ja tacno 2
<stefaca> mislim 1.8
<stefaca> ode na grafiku
<stefaca> mada da mogu u bios da osakatim grafiku osakatio bije skroz
<promis> pa mislio sam >=2
<stefaca> sad sam se bacio u nedoumicu
<promis> lično bi furao svuda 64bit ako procesor podržava i ako je ram >=2GB
<stefaca> http://usa.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1201N_Seashell/
<stefaca> kazi odluku? sta bi ti sa ovim cudom?
<promis> mislim da nećeš nikad ostrati bez rama ako imaš >=2GB
<nikolam> ja sam na 2GB na 64bita već duže vreme i ništ ami ne fali lično
<stefaca> isto to mislim
<promis> dobro radi ovaj 2.6.38.-10-generic
<stefaca> meni 2.6.39 na pracki
<promis> ne znam stefaca , meni je 64bit default
<stefaca> i meni ce biti ;)
<promis> mada na 3 kompa imam 4GB, i na jednom 2GB
<promis> uvek skidam 64bit bez razmišljanja
<stefaca> mene samo to sto imam 2gb rama koleba
<stefaca> ovako se ne bi mislio mnogo
<stefaca> ali opet se tesim sto je gnome
<stefaca> da je KDE ne bi se ni mislio
<stefaca> :)
<promis> jedino kad skidam za nekog ili pravim usb koji treba da se pokrene bilo gde tada furam 32bit
<nikolam> ja kažem, prvo proveri dali je taj tvoj Atom uopšte 64-bitan
<nikolam> ako i jeste, nije ništa posebno brz.
<stefaca> jeste
<nikolam> A ako će svašt ada se radi u tih neproširenih 2 GB, vredi uštedeti jedno 3--400 mega i tako
<nikolam> pa ne znam.
<nikolam> stavi 64, potroši malo memorije i ne beri briguonda
<nikolam> malo će biti brže i to je to. Zato sam i ja stavio 64
<stefaca> dual core @ 1.6ghz je atomce
<nikolam> znao sam da će mlao trošiti više al hteo sam veću brzinu
<stefaca> snaga na usta ulazi :D
<stefaca> a kroz benzin se vidi
<promis> ja sam osetio vidljivo ubrzanje svojevremeno na 9.10 na 3000+ athlon
<promis> od tada furam samo 64bit, pa sad ne znam na ostalim konfiguracijama da li ima razlike
<promis> jer nisam vozio 32bit
<promis> probudili ste me, taman sam bio zaspao
<stefaca> ajde neki dan da probam pa javljam
<stefaca> :)
<stefaca> izvini
<stefaca> nastavi da spavas
<stefaca> ti si bese iz majdanpeka?
<promis> aha, kod nas je +1h
<promis> ;)
<stefaca> kako je tu? skoro sam gledao nesto sa mesnom zajebancijom i nekim parama
<stefaca> i kod vas "sklanjaju' sa strane
<promis> ne znam, ne pratim
<promis> a i slabo sam tu
<promis> jer ovde imam samo 2GB rama ;)
<stefaca> a ne zivis u maj?
<stefaca> :D
<promis> praktično ne, više vremena sam u BG
<promis> tamo imam 4GB
<stefaca> ali bg vise trosi :)
<stefaca> pa 1GB ode samo onako
<stefaca> jer je BG to
<stefaca> :)
<promis> da troši više
<stefaca> ma resio da sredim comp pa gledam koji da dizam
<stefaca> na hardu imam neku particiju od 11GB gde stoji instalacija windows-a 7
<stefaca> i to onaj najbolji sto ni wallpaper ne mozes da promenis :D
<stefaca> pa da obrisem lepo particije kao covek
<stefaca> sredim to jednom za svagda
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-31
<brok> pozdrav svima
<brok> da li me vidi neko samo da proverim nešto
<StephenS> da
<StephenS> ja vidim
<Topi88> Da li zna neko kako da odključam login screen?
<ivanblago> pa jel ne prima korisničku,tvoju, lozinku?
<Topi88> ne ne
<Topi88> odbija da se odključa
<ivanblago> šta kaže
<Topi88> kada klikne na  unlock
<Topi88> ništa se ne dešava
<Topi88> onda sam ušao kao gost tamo radi
<ivanblago> da nisi na alfi 11.10
<Topi88> ubunto pre neki dan sam ga update
<Topi88> ali mi je komp baš slab
<Topi88> pa sam mislio da isključim side bar
<ivanblago> koji side bar
<Topi88> ali mi se tada i isključila ikonica za wifi pa sam sada hteo da ga vratim ono neće
<Topi88> kada se updejtovao pojjavio mu se side bar sa leve strane
<ivanblago> koji ubuntu imaš?
<ivanblago> verzija
<jaanon> forum, jao pao, nema odziva
<jaanomalija> @promis ocel forum proraditi ili vama radi pa svi cutite?
<jaanomalija> au ovo zavera cutanja, odoh ja :(
<opetnaistommestu> Hola, mucacos. Šta se dešava sa forumom?
<Ddpbf> дешава се сезона годишњих одмора
<Ddpbf> чим нешто пандркне код еунета испостави се да им неко фали д апоправи
<opetnaistommestu> Heh... Jbg, onda bar da se dobro provedu na odmoru pa da na jesen forum radi bez greške. :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-23
<locodir-user> pozzz! da li ima neko, ko se razume u odnos kompjutor-router. Preko WAN na routeru se ne mogu da konektujem na net. Ali mogu samo direktno preko Etherneta
<mirela666> locodir-user: jel imas wi/fi adapter na kompjutoru? :D
<mirela666> locodir-user: ako imas probaj da napravis hot-spot na telefonu pa se konektuj preko telefona, da eliminises kompjutor kao uzrok problema (onda je podesavanje routera lose )
<kojot_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<kojot_> pozdravite milobita
<kojot_> TildaTurn, ;)
<kojot_> zao mi je sto vas ovdje maltretiram:(
 * kojot_ milobit se pohasio i zato ce da plati 
 * kojot_ morebit i "susi"
<cvetan_> pozdrav ljudi
<cvetan_> :0
<cvetan_> jel ima neko oran da mi malo pomogne
<cvetan_> :)
<cvetan_> znaci kad nemam predstavu o cemu se ovde radi
<cvetan_> zauzece home particije mi je odjednom skocilo sa 2 i po gigabajta napreko 10
<cvetan_> a da pritom nista nisam skidao
<cvetan_> instalirao
<cvetan_> uopste nemam predstavu gde je otisao taj prostor
<cvetan_> :s
<cvetan_> a u disk usage analyzeru se ne vidi isto gde je taj silni prostor otisao
<cvetan_> prikazuje mi za najvece zauzece netbeans i kes od firefoxa
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-24
<viDoje> Pozdrav, Milose
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-25
<nikolam> ej, samo 32 miliona. Sitnica za skupljanje fondova za nov proizvod.
<nikolam> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=home
<nikolam> Meni 670 dolara mnogo za telefon
<nikolam> video sam kad je bio 600USD i.. stvarno nemam para da cekam Maj 2014, za nesto sto cu verovatno prodati zbog para ili nesto.
<nikolam> al definitivno to pokazuje da se nešto mora činiti na svim nivoima, kako se platforma koju ljudi u glavnom koriste pomera ka mobilnim telefonima za sve upotrebe
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-26
<mirela666> cvetan_: uradi: du -lah /home/ | less , pa pregledaj gde i sta ti zauzima pprostor u biga/megabajtima
 * vladap is away: off time
<TildaTurn> du -hs */ | sort -hr | head
<TildaTurn> List 10 largest directories in current directory
<mirela666> TildaTurn: du -hs */ | sort -hr | head -20 ili 20 najvecih :) ali + za komandu
<ubuntu-hejter-ka> Doš'o sam da bacam hejt
<ubuntu-hejter-ka> A sad ozbiljno. Zna li neko da li postoji neki extension za unity, za desktop slideshow?
<ubuntu-hejter-ka> duckduck mi ne pomaže nešto naročito
<nikolam> Sta mislite o ovom Ubuntu za telefone? KOliko je to sigurno i moguce kontrolisati protiv curenja licnih podataka
<nikolam> I da li je to dugorocna migracija na ARM za sve svakodnevne stvari? ...
<profiler1982> nikolam vi se polako okrecu ARM-u. i MS sa win 8.1
<nikolam> MS je usrao motku, jer je ogranicio instalaciju aplikacija samo na svoju prodavnicu aplikacija za Windows RT...
<profiler1982> to je za RT verziju, 8.1 je drugo
<profiler1982> mada je ubuntu u prenosti sa ovim telefon-desktop pristupom
<profiler1982> idalan hardware je asus pad-phone
<profiler1982> na taj  fazon (telefon-tablet-laptop) bi trebalo napraviti ubuntu-phone. za ovaj  asus pricam vec duze vreme na forumu
<Kostic> profiler1982, пробем са АРМ/Виндоус комбинацијом је тај што старији програми (а и већина новијих) неће радити на АРМ-у.
<nikolam> Kostic, to je bas super, da Њиндоњс shvati sta znaci neprenosivost po arhitekturi koju je gajio decenijama.
<nikolam> Mada je imao izlet na R4000, PowerPC i Alpha u vreme Win NT 4.0
<Kostic> Ја лично бих волео да Убунту Еџ (или Еееџ како то Марк изговара) има у себи нову генерацију мобилних Интел процесора.
<Kostic> Интел је интел.
<nikolam> Al sve u svemu za mlataranje "onom stvari" ocigledno i sad i ubuduce ce biti dovoljan samo telefon.
<nikolam> Al se ne slazem da treba da kosta preko 300 dolara nikako
<Icy_blue> a toliko košta? O.o
<Icy_blue> gledala sam im prezentaciju, fon izgleda prilično dobro
<Kostic> nikolam, свака нова технологија у почетку кошта доста.
<nikolam> Ja bih licno voleo da neko moze da mi garantuje da ce Ubuntu taj "ivichni" da sadrzi samo slobodan softver (FSF se vec buni) i da mogu da kontrolisem svoje podatke i curenje njihovo, jer po svemu sudeci, bice katastrofa za privatnost, kao Unity.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: intelova arhitektura je poprilično bljak.
<Kostic> Друго, ова њихова идеја ми се итекако свиђа мада бих волео да имам неки „лаптоп док“ са тастатуром, екраном, РАМ-ом (да бих га форматирао и користио као своп) итд.
<nikolam> Icy_blue, u preprodaji je bio 500 dolara a sad mozes da se pretplatis i cekad Maj 2014 za "sitnih" 780
<nikolam> 600 dolara pardon
<nikolam> a sad 780
<Icy_blue> baš dosta..
<profiler1982> kostic ne bi o win mnogo ali uskoro ce moci sve na ARM
<Kostic> Atlantic777, за сада да. Али би онда много више Линукс програма радило на телефону јер нису сви програми у ризници доступни за АРМ.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: to ne znači da intel ne treba da se razbuca. :)
<nikolam> Ja mnogo vise volim da je hardver genericki i OS genericki. Tako te niko ne drzi za mooda. :P
<Kostic> Ја волим Интел... Чекам да прође нека година па да узмем неки са овом новом генерацијом процесора и са овом убитачном Интел Ајрис Про (Intel Iris Pro) графичком.
<nikolam> Atlantic777, :)
<Atlantic777> nikolam: intel je taj koji nas drži. Isto kao što se M$ u svoje vreme probio, tako je i intel...
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ali oni već 30 godina petljaju i krpe i budže i sklapaju i cisc i risc. Pojma više niko nema šta su sve nagurali.
<nikolam> kako mislis nas drzi Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> U jednom trenutku će samo da se raspadne.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: intel x86 kao arhitektura mi se ne dopada ni malo, preuzeli su monopol pre par decenija i sada im se zbog kompatibilnosti može da rade.
 * nikolam podseca da i klasican RISC danas ima mnogo kompleksnih instrukcija
<Kostic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVOwqeRcnZc < интегрисана интел ајрис про графичка.
<nikolam> A sta tek Oracle planira da natrpa u silicijum SPARC u buducnosti (ceo OS i baza u hardveru...)
<nikolam> M$ se ne smesi lepa buducnost, to je u stvari tuzna vest.
<Atlantic777> Starting with Pentium 4, Intel redesigned it's microprocessors and used internal RISC core under the old CISC instructions. Since Pentium 4 all CISC instructions are divided into smaller parts and then executed by mentioned RISC core.
<Atlantic777> Meni se ovakve stvari ni malo ne dopadaju.
<nikolam> Hej, isto je uradio i AMD. I izborio se za standard za 64 bita itd
<Atlantic777> Na toliko niskom nivou da ga tako komplikuju... neka hvala. Daj ti meni RISC, pa da radim šta hoću.
<Atlantic777> Ako su već napakovali RISC, jako me nervira što nemamo kontrolu nad tim.
<nikolam> Mera prisutnosti na trzistu, cena po jedinici, to je kokska i jaje. Ah da. I kompatibilnost.
<Kostic> Ма... Треба да оснујемо фирму у Србији која ће почети да прави опет Лисп Машине. :P
<Atlantic777> Pa šuška se o fabrici čipova kod nas. :)
<Kostic> Ма код нас се шушка и како ће нови договор са Мајкрософтом унапредити информатичку сцену у Србији. :P
<nikolam> sada su svi datacentri na x86, sem casnih izuzetaka koji znaju da na 20 ormana ustede na sparc. Ostali RISC za glavni CPU za server, ne znam ko pravi niti kupuje a da ima buducnost.
<nikolam> ah da, Power za americku vojsku, jeste. jos koju godinu.
<Atlantic777> Za datacentre se ne bih mešao... ali za ove sitne uređaje mislim da će tu arm da igra jako bitnu ulogu.
<nikolam> sve u svemu ARM ce da drma na lokalu i delom desktopu za zezanje, x86 se ocigledno povlaci na servere i legacy trziste (laptop/radna stanica)
<Atlantic777> I jako mi je drago zbog toga. :D
<Atlantic777> Zar nije tako bilo i sa PPC i sa Sparcom? :)
<nikolam> Pa dobro, kad pogledas, ARM samo licencira i prakticno deli svima koji prave nacrte cipova. To je shakako cool.
<nikolam> A ne, Sparc je dobio obimnu infuziju. Ima da strpaju zatvorene OS i baze u Silicijum, Djenka cje napraviti cjudo.
<nikolam> Za power/ibm se ne brinem, imaju oni dugorocne ugovore sa drzavnim ovcama
<Atlantic777> Situacija je, za mene, ovakva: x86 je ekvivalent windowsu, ostale arhitekture su bsd, linux itd.
<nikolam> Ne , upravo suprotno, x86 se rabi za virtuelizaciju i oblak upravo na slobodnim platformama (ne zaboravi illumo i smartos)
<nikolam> a vindovs je legacy svuda
<Atlantic777> Ne pričam o tome već o kvalitetu, state of the art po pitanju arhitekture samo po sebi. :D
 * nikolam ne kapira sta mu u zivotu znaci "state of the art" , ako ne ukljucuje neki felacio :P
<Atlantic777> Napravljeno da valja, a ne samo da Å¡ljaka.
<nikolam> ja cenim da je duzina trajanja nekog hardvera i njegova brzina za odgovarajucu primenu po ceni, ono sto se racuna.
<Atlantic777> Na kratkoročnom planu da, na dugoročnom ne.
<Atlantic777> Ako bi druge arhitekture zaživele, sigurno bi se i njihova tehnologija izrade razvila da parira i po veku trajanja i po performansama.
 * nikolam se seca kako je prosao Sun krajem devedesetih sa super arhitekturom i skupocom, naspram x86/linux
<nikolam> ergo, kolicina vrti gde burgija nece, to je isto sto radi ARM
<Atlantic777> Možda treba i ja koji put da prođem kao ti sa Sunom pa ću promeniti mišljenje. :)
 * nikolam se zagledava u kristalnu kuglu...
<nikolam> Javlja mi se ARM/x86 kombinacija "za narod". ARM klijent, x86 oblak
<Atlantic777> Mogu da se složim sa tako nečim. :)
<nikolam> :)
<vladap> pitanje je sta je primarnije transfer podataka ili obrada podataka i kakva obrada
<vladap> sto se tice data centara od x86 je primarni celeron (to je xeon drugacije nazvan)
<vladap> ili osakaceni pentium koji migrira prama arm arhitekturi
<vladap> ne postoji idealno resenje
<vladap> nikolam: pre ce biti x86 klijent a arm oblak
<vladap> jer ce klijent da radi obradu a oblak transfer
<vladap> samo ako je klijent kao glupi terminal a ne radna stanica isplati se arm
 * vladap is back (gone 07:46:20)
<vladap> ala je brz freenode
<profiler1982> na krju ce sve biti ARM sa 4  i vise jezgara
<profiler1982> kraju
<Kostic> Нетачно, на крају ће бити Матрикс... Рек'о ми Нео јуче кад смо пили зајечарско.
<profiler1982> to da za 100god
<profiler1982> ovo je lako moguce za narednih 5-10god
<profiler1982> x86 je nemoguce koristiti na telefon-tablet-laptop uredjajima
<profiler1982> tj all-in-one
<vladap> pitanje za sta, svi imaju u glavi pc ili licbi racunar sto je mali procenat od ukupnog racunarskog miljea
<vladap> a za ves masinu ili sporet
<profiler1982> sto je svim proizvodjacima vizija buducnosti
<vladap> ili tv ili auto
<vladap> samo igracke se unificiraju
<profiler1982> vladap kad pomenu kola, i tu je velika primena ARM-a
<profiler1982> jedan uredjaj za sve je poenta svega. ali to moze da se obije o glavu sto se tice privatnosti koja je i ovako relativna
<vladap> mikrochip je vecinom u kolima ili atmel
<vladap> mislim risc mikrochip-ov
<profiler1982> ne to, mislim na gps, mp3, android
<vladap> to su igracke
<profiler1982> to ce da preraste u "korisnicki interfejs"
<profiler1982> kola
<vladap> ja ne mislim na igracke i sminku vec ono sto je bitno za funkcionisanje
<profiler1982> bice bitno
<profiler1982> instrument tabla npr
<vladap> recimo auta
<profiler1982> obicno krece od bezveznih stvari ka ozbiljnijim
<vladap> i gledas u nju i ne mozes da stanes ili krenes ali je super instrument tabla
<profiler1982> samo nedaj boze da bude na androidu sve
<vladap> sve sto pricas nije real-time
<vladap> real-time je za realne stvari a pc je za igracke
<vladap> u industriji je pc samo za user interfejs ali ne i za rad masina
<profiler1982> vladap sve krece kao "igracka"
<vladap> ne, zavrsava kao igracka
<profiler1982> nije bas tako. pogledaj kako se deca uvode u IT
<profiler1982> veoma bitno
<vladap> kazi mi razliku izmedju starog i novog sporeta ili frizidera
<vladap> na kraju su to igracke
<vladap> ali svi rade jednu funkciju (osnovnu) kuvanje ili hladjenje
<profiler1982> ok, ali kakav god hardware da imas, moras da imas i software kao i gui za njega ne bi li obicni ljudi mogli da ga koriste
<vladap> sve ostale funkcije su sporedne ali su iluzorno prikazane kao primarne
<vladap> koji software ili hardware je potreban za stari sporet koji je imao jednu funkciju da kuva
<vladap> ili stari frizider koji i dan danas hladi
<vladap> to su primarne funkcije
<profiler1982> sporet i kopjuter nisu isto, sporet nema cpu
<vladap> sada ima
<profiler1982> pa ima i software
<profiler1982> i gui
<vladap> sporet i komp su isto
<profiler1982> da nema
<vladap> ima i gui
<profiler1982> nisu
<profiler1982> sporet ima jednu funkciju
<profiler1982> ogranicen je
<Kostic> И рачунар има једну функцију а то је да крчка бројеве.
<profiler1982> u pravu si, primena je bitna
<vladap> novi frizideri narucuju ono sto im fali kao zaliha
<vladap> tacno i ti samo to
<vladap> * tacno i to samo to
<profiler1982> preformulisacu. sporet ima jednu primenu
<vladap> sporet ima fise primena
<Kostic> „Нови шпорет, можете да кувате све и свашта а на другој плотни коју не користите можете да прегледате ваш Фејсбук профил“.
<vladap> * sporet ima vise primena
<profiler1982> koje
<vladap> susis patike u rerni
<Kostic> Грејање, кување.
<profiler1982> to je inprovizacija
<vladap> ali je primena
<Kostic> И ово на рачунарима је импровизација
<vladap> da
<profiler1982> i laptop nekom moze da koristi kao pritiskac za papir
<vladap> da
<vladap> ili podmetac za pisanje
<Kostic> Ја имам пар матичних које користим као притискаче за папир.
<vladap> i papis ne moze da isklizne
<vladap> i papir ne moze da isklizne
<profiler1982> to nisu maticne vise, jer ne vrse svoju funkciju. to su pritiskaci za papir u pravom smislu reci
<profiler1982> e to sporet ne moze da bude
<profiler1982> ili mozda moze
<profiler1982> ?
<vladap> moze da bude pritiskac za kupus
<profiler1982> hehehe
<vladap> za veliku kacu
<profiler1982> gde da nadjem toliku kacu
<vladap> kod vinara
<profiler1982> jes pa da mi se kupus oseca na vino
<profiler1982> ali moram da probam sa ves masinom doduse
<profiler1982> ona vec ima kaen
<profiler1982> kamen
<vladap> i prohromski bubanj
<profiler1982> ova je iz 80-tih
<profiler1982> sve na mehaniku
<vladap> jesi li video nekada mehanicki racunar
<profiler1982> e  bilo zanimnjivo, popravljati programator
<profiler1982> jesam u ves masini
<vladap> to nije mehanicki racunar
<profiler1982> kako nije?
<vladap> ne
<vladap> sam si rekao programator
<vladap> samo to radi i nista vise
<profiler1982> ima ulaz, operaciju i izlaz. racunar je
<vladap> i ne zna da racuna
<vladap> to je plc
<vladap> samo logika
<vladap> racunar i sam naziv kaze racuna
<vladap> vrsi operaciju izmedju (ili nad) brojevima
<profiler1982> sta je mas.rac onda?
<vladap> mas.rac ?
<profiler1982> mehanicki racunar
<profiler1982> masinski umesto meh sam napisao
<vladap> recimo ncr-ova kasa pedesetdvojka
<vladap> moze da sabira oduzima deli mnozi ......
<vladap> na "kurblu"
<vladap> u krusiku su imali ncr-ov mehanicki digitron
<vladap> na kurblu
<vladap> nema ni e od elekrike ili elektronike
<Kostic> Они стари аутомати за издавање аутобуских карата су нека врста механичких рачунара.
<vladap> *nema ni e od elektrike ili elektronike
<vladap> recimo
<Kostic> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9b/De-Te-We-mp3h0651.jpg/800px-De-Te-We-mp3h0651.jpg
<profiler1982> raspitacu se to za krusik imali su tamo dosta inovativnih resenja
<vladap> tako je Kostic , bravo
<profiler1982> jos koriste kola na struju
<profiler1982> tj koriste vec vise od 20god
<vladap> to u krusiku je bilo '80 godina
<profiler1982> imaju oni kao muzej u fabrici
<profiler1982> pogotovo ak su oni pravili
<vladap> http://www.computissimo.ch/v-ang/calcmec.htm
<profiler1982> i dan danas jedini u evropi prave punjenja za kataput na sedistu za NATO avione
<vladap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_calculator
<vladap> ovako nesto su imali u racunskom centru krusika kao ukras Triumphator CRN1 (1958)
<vladap> i radilo
<vladap> jedan od patenata ncr-a: http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/originalDocument;jsessionid=6545FAD9C592F43A64DC0F94304DC6EF.espacenet_levelx_prod_0?CC=US&NR=690554A&KC=A&FT=D&ND=&date=19020107&DB=&locale=en_EP
<vladap> 1902. godina
<vladap> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Cash-Register-Adding-Machines-/163094/i.html
<vladap> to je genijalnost a ne ovo danas, slaganje lego kocki koje vec sve rade i funkcionalne su
<Kostic> cvan, "a Firefox OS device is first turned on, execution begins in the primary bootloader. From there, the process of loading the main operating system proceeds in the typical way; a succession of increasingly higher-level bootloaders bootstrap the next loader in the chain. At the end of the process, execution is handed off to the Linux kernel.". There is more info on the MDN.
<Kostic> погрешан канал (сервер). Ignore.
<vladap> ali korisna informacija
<Kostic> vladap, ако те занима head over to https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox_OS/Platform/Architecture
<vladap> hvala
<maletaski> pozdrav svima
<vladap> \o/
<maletaski> Å¡ta ima ljudi :p
<maletaski> Kostic, mešaš mozillin i freenodov server a ?
<maletaski> :D
<Kostic> Не гледам где куцкам. :)
<maletaski> ahahhaha
<maletaski> Å¡ta ima tamo?
<maletaski> nisam svraćo odavno
<Kostic> Канали који мене занимају везани за овај Теленор изазов.
<maletaski> aha
<Kostic> Пардон, Фајерфокс изазов: http://www.telenor.rs/sr/O-Telenoru/Telenor-u-Srbiji/Firefox-izazov
<maletaski> :p
<maletaski> ja reko da nisi na našem kanalu možda
<Kostic> Има наш канал на Мозилином ИРЦ серверу?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> mozila srbija
<Kostic> Име канала?
<Kostic> А то.
<maletaski> ne naš
<maletaski> :p
<Kostic> Кажи тачно који наш. Има доста „наших“. :)
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> mozilla.sr
<Kostic> Хм... Треба да подесим Икс-чет да се прикључује и на Гикшед самостално при покретању.
<Pocetak> Pozdrav svima!
<Atlantic777> poz
<Kostic> воздра.
<maletaski> yo/ Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> o/
<Pocetak> Ljudi, treba mi mala pomoc, apsolutni sam pocetnik sto se linuxa tice (upravo mi se sada skida prvi linux koji cu da testiram).
<Pocetak> Instaliracu ga preko wubi-a
<Atlantic777> Ovde se sa wubijem jedino profiler petlja.
<Pocetak> i zanima me da li mi trebaju drajveri za internet - imam D-Linkov USB
<Atlantic777> Teško da će se neko drugi prihvatiti da ti pomogne ako nešto oko toga ne bude radilo.
<Atlantic777> D-Linkov USB modem? :/
<Atlantic777> Može malo preciznije, koji model?
<Atlantic777> Sigurno ne možeš da ga nakačiš i na „LAN“ kabl?
<Pocetak> dwl g122
<Pocetak> on mi savrseno radi na win xp i win vista ali da li ce raditi na linuxu to me zanima?
<Atlantic777> Nisi mi rekao, da li može da li ima i ethernet vezu?
<Pocetak> http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/adapters/dwl-g122-wireless-g-usb-dongle
<Atlantic777> Ma to je redovan wifi, to radi. :D
<Pocetak> ok, hvala :D
<nikolam> vladap> sporet i komp su isto :))
<Kostic> улаз дрва, излаз топлота, stderr прекипело млеко.
<vladap> uslovno da, ovaj moj komp greje vise od sporeta a na sporetu imam cpu sa user interfejsom
<Kostic> Можемо рећи и да се човек понаша слично Јуникс програму осим што човек може имати вишеструке улазе/излазе и грешке истовремено.
<vladap> vise greske nego sve ostalo
<TildaTurn> od jednog kompa vise greje samo dva kompa :)
<TildaTurn> pa jos ako je CRT monitor
<Kostic> Мој самсунг ЦРТ се не греје за дивно чудо. Користим га и даље, осам година већ има.
<TildaTurn> pa, tamo iza monitora greje malko, bar meni
<TildaTurn> ono, gore
<TildaTurn> kod onih 'rupica'
<TildaTurn> moj ima 11, isto Samsung 795 df
<Kostic> Хм, чек да пробам да извадим из малог мозга како се зове мој
<TildaTurn> pise gore levo valjda :)
<Kostic> tar xfv /dev/brain/cerebellum/memories/2005/computers/accessories/monitors/samsung.tar
<Kostic> Код куће је, сада сам на послу.
<Kostic> Овај > http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/samsung-793df/comp_comp_monitor/1/2
<Kostic> Само што је овај мој комплетно бео.
<Kostic> Иначе, 2008. док сам модовао моју мапу за Воркрафт је доста пиштао с времена на време. Лупао сам га немилосрдно. Више то не ради. :)
<TildaTurn> :D
<Kostic> „ + Veoma dobar kvalitet!Ko ga je uzeo trajace dugo.  - Posle izvesnog vremena pocinje da zuji i to je jako zivcirajuce :D“
<Kostic> Хм... Значи нисам једини. :)
<Kostic> Мада, мој је баш пиштао... А можда је мени пиштало у ушима због неиспаваности и превеликог времена испред екрана. xD
<TildaTurn> pa .. ne zuji sa sad
<TildaTurn> za sad*
<TildaTurn> imam jos jedan 793 df (kao tvoj) ali taj je noviji i bolja je slika - ostrije
<TildaTurn> njega ujak izbacio - ja prisvojio za matorce
<TildaTurn> ili je malo radio, sto je vise verovatno
<Kostic> Не знам, овај што сам нашао није као мој иако знам да је то модел, знам да је писало нешто у фазону „Samsung SyncMaster 793 DF“
<Kostic> И комплетно је бео.
<TildaTurn> ima i sivih-metalik fazon
<Kostic> E, ово је мој: http://oglasinainternetu.com/uploads/oglasi40-f867edf84b.jpg
<Kostic> Тежи него кафена кашичица звезде која је постала бели патуљак.
<Kostic> кашичица материјала са звезде*
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-07-27
<profiler1982> join /elementary
 * vladap is back (gone 00:01:28)
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-21
<Pejo-i-Bodo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ
<Pejo-i-Bodo> kod mene malo veselo;)
<Pejo-i-Bodo> maletaski:  ti si sad na potezu;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-22
<GAC_> Poz
<GAC_> Imam jedan problem sa ubuntu 14.04 verzijom. Nekako sam uspio da smaknem sve menije u sistemu.
<GAC_> Tako da ako i uspijem da otvorim neki program nema dugmadi za zatvaranje i povecavanje kao ni file,edit ... opcija
<GAC_> Gledao sam na ask.ubuntu i net
<GAC_> ali nisam nasao nista korisno
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-24
<nikolam> kakav internet imate
<nikolam> koliko brz, sa cime ukljucen itd, evo bas mi dolazio Telekomov prodavac (neka SNS cejrka-firma za izvlacenje para iz telekoma of kors) pa smo malo raspreli pricu oko interneta
<nikolam> i telefona itd
<nikolam> a vi, kako te? :P
#ubuntu-rs 2014-07-27
<cvoro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
#ubuntu-rs 2015-07-21
<nekicneko99> pomoc
<nekicneko99> ubuntu mi crash-uje
<nekicneko99> tj. mom drugu
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-28
<caocaoaoaofa> cao
<caocaoaoaofa> dal neko zna wwforum.mdb kako ide xxs
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-29
<GR4Y> .
<GR4Y> Jel ima koga?
<Atlantic777> GR4Y: kaži :)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-30
<mickons93> z
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-26
<locodir-user> ima zivih?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-29
<ChameleonSix> Cao
<Milos_SD> Dobro vece
<Milos_SD> Sta se desava sa sajtom i forumom?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-07-24
<nikolam> U 'topic' bi trebalo da stoji: "Нова верзија Убунта је доступна за преузимање:" umesto "Нова верзија Убунта је доступна з преузимање:"
<nikolam> A ja bih voleo da vidim: "Ново издање Убунта је доступно за преузимање"
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-21
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> imali koja 'avetinja' vodje?
<milobit-> 'baba' se popismanila'
<milobit-> pa bi neko daje smiri ;)
<milobit-> dungodung "ti si najvisa 'avetinja vodje
 * milobit- milobit je pametan cojk  a ti "glup"
<milobit-> dungodung
<milobit-> iza tebe stoji drzava
<milobit-> a iza milobit hakeri krakeri anonimusi ;)
<milobit-> iiii....
<milobit-> mene nepoznate sile!?
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-07-22
<uzi-> ja sam 'masina' kobila suzi ;)
<uzi-> josme zovu 'uzi'
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utlpVreco7c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeaFK7xUenk
<uzi-> hm
<uzi-> dungodung si zdrav i ziv
<uzi-> ja se bacija  na 'bratsku zemlju
<uzi-> a kako ti dungodung ? :)
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBurEbMROeo
<uzi-> ma hajde
<uzi->  nepase vaj kanal
<uzi-> idemo na drugi
<uzi-> kanal
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBurEbMROeo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBurEbMROeo
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<uzi-> dungodung_malo me zezas
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<kobit> izdade me 'baba'
<kobit> nece da place sudje vise ;(
<kobit> moram da iznajmim neku novu
<kobit> kucnu pomocnicu
<uzi-> dungodung_ djesi bolan:)
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVGgwXzi0w&feature=emb_rel_end
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVGgwXzi0w&feature=emb_rel_end
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<uzi-> dungodung ja tucen curu mladu i volim cokoladu   ;)
<uzi-> a ti :)
<kobit> ja volim moju 'babu'
<kobit> al ima jednu manu
<uzi-> dungodung !!!!
<kobit> sta ti radu vodje !?
 * kobit cu ti 'tetku' mlatnem
<uzi-> pamet me izdaje  dungodung
<uzi-> mozak me nece drzat dugo
<uzi-> ali ja te pratim
<uzi-> i bez mozga i pameti
<uzi-> dungodung javise!
<kobit> nosim nove toke
<kobit> a kupija i nove utoke ;(
<uzi-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXmUh6u2hVc
<mauzer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
<mauzer> ja placem danonocno
<mauzer> jer sam kriv
<mauzer> sto sam ziv
<mauzer> to mi je najvisa mana
<mauzer> a nadam se ce mi bog oprosti
